# My reasons (as of today) why I cannot make 4K my “go to” streaming box



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Though I want the 4K to be successful, because I’m a fan of TiVo, and because I like the direction TiVo has taken the 4K, I cannot at this point in time except it as my go to streamer of choice. Here are my reasons:

1.)Because of the CEC takeover of my TV, I have to leave it disconnected when not in use. 
2.)Last evening when watching an episode of “The last Kingdom”, I compared it to the same episode and same scenes on my Apple TV and the Apple TV was far clearer and more vibrant and more colorful. This perhaps points to the forced Dolby Vision or HDR issue. 
3.)Also, when watching anything on the Prime Video app there is a very very slight jerking of the video. It makes it very disturbing to watch. This has nothing to do with my Wi-Fi connection because every other streaming box I have in the same room does not have that problem. 
4.) There are simply too few apps that integrate into the TiVo stream app. 
5.) There is no specific designation under “My Shows” to indicate which episodes are actually recorded and which episodes are simply available. 
6.) Finally, and this is not the fault of TiVo, I’m a big fan of the Apple TV+ app and this is not available on an android-based device. Perhaps this particular problem is solved by a side load of the app if available. 

I am not returning the 4K stream. I’m simply not going to use it for the time being but I will go back and plug it in to be continually updated to see whether or not something significant changes over the next few months. I hope that TiVo will make material changes quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

jaselzer said:


> Though I want the 4K to be successful, because I'm a fan of TiVo, and because I like the direction TiVo has taken the 4K, I cannot at this point in time except it as my go to streamer of choice. Here are my reasons:
> 
> 1.)Because of the CEC takeover of my TV, I have to leave it disconnected when not in use.
> 2.)Last evening when watching an episode of "The last Kingdom", I compared it to the same episode and same scenes on my Apple TV and the Apple TV was far clearer and more vibrant and more colorful. This perhaps points to the forced Dolby Vision or HDR issue.
> ...


Are you not seeing the same red dot that I see on mine, indicating which of the shows are recorded and not streaming or on demand?










I am starting to have the same thoughts as you posted though. I may return mine as well, or keep one to see what happens.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jaselzer said:


> Perhaps this particular problem is solved by a side load of the app if available.


It is not! The only "Android" version of the app that exists is on the FireTV. I attempted to extract a copy of that app from my FireTV and side load it on my Stream 4K. It specifically detects that it's not running on a FireTV and refuses to run. Apple and Google need to squash their beef before we're getting this one.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Dan203 said:


> It is not! The only "Android" version of the app that exists is on the FireTV. I attempted to extract a copy of that app from my FireTV and side load it on my Stream 4K. It specifically detects that it's not running on a FireTV and refuses to run. Apple and Google need to squash their beef before we're getting this one.


Thanks for letting me know. Without access to the Apple TV app, the 4K is simply a nonstarter for me. I've ordered a fire stick 4K, and I do see that Vudu does not have an official app for the fire stick but I also see that one can be side loaded.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

Here's a workaround using Firefox app on Android TV to watch tv.apple.com.

Want to stream Apple TV+ on Android TV? Here's a workaround - PiunikaWeb


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> It is not! The only "Android" version of the app that exists is on the FireTV. I attempted to extract a copy of that app from my FireTV and side load it on my Stream 4K. It specifically detects that it's not running on a FireTV and refuses to run. Apple and Google need to squash their beef before we're getting this one.


Is this app for Fire TV still available to download anywhere? I can find something in the APP Store, but it only wants to download to my tablets, so I don't think it's the box version.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

I wonder if it’ll work with chrome? I already side loaded that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

siratfus said:


> Is this app for Fire TV still available to download anywhere? I can find something in the APP Store, but it only wants to download to my tablets, so I don't think it's the box version.


You have to download it on a FireTV. Then you can use another app to extract it from the FireTV. But it wont work so don't bother.


----------

